# ما هو التحسن المستمر ؟



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

ما هو التحسين المستمر ؟
التحسين المستمر Continuous Improvement أو ما هو معروف باليابانية بـ كايزن Kaizen. والتحسين المستمر يعني أن يكون التحسين ثقافة وعمل يومي، وهذا يختلف تماما عن التحسين من آن لآخر. التحسين المستمر يعني تحسين أي عملية أو أداء أي ماكينة بدون تكلفة كبيرة.
التحسين المستمر لا يعني:


استبدال الماكينة بأخرى والجهاز بغيره
تحسينا كبيرا فجائيا
قيام مجموعة صغيرة بالتفكير
التحسين المستمر يعني:


تحسين كل يوم
تحسين في كل سنتيمتر مربع من المؤسسة
اشتراك كل العاملين في التحسين
تحسين بسيط كل يوم يتراكم ليؤدي إلى نتائج عظيمة
البحث عن أي فرصة للتحسين
رؤية الفواقد والعمل على التخلص منها
تقليل الأعمال التي لا تضيف قيمة حقيقية للعمل
الوصول إلى أهداف عظيمة من خلال تحسينات متدرِّجة
عمل جماعي
احترام العاملين
التجربة والتعلم والمحاولة مرة بعد مرة
توحيد أسلوب العمل ثم تحسينه ثم توحيده مجددا ثم تحسينه وهكذا
منقول لتعم الفائدة


​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

*نحو تطبيق منهجية التحسين المستمر لقياس الأداء في مؤسسات التعليم العالي*، المؤتمر الثالث حول الجودة في التعليم الجامعي في العالم الإسلامي، جامعة الأمير نايف للعلوم الأمنية، الرياض، ديسمبر 2010. 
http://www.nauss.edu.sa/Ar/Departme...Activ/Symposium/act22122010/Documents/008.pdf


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2015)

​


----------

